# Skeen 8.0 oder Slide 8.0?



## cemetery (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe nach längerer Pause kurz vor einer Neuanschaffung. Drehe mich bei der Entscheidung aber gerade irgendwie im Kreis.

Fahrerprofil: 1,90m gross, Schrittlänge 95cm, Gewicht 90-100kg (je nach Zuladung)

Streckenprofil: Straße, S0 und S1 mit steigender Erfahrung/Sicherheit eventuell später auch mal bis S2.

In der engeren Auswahl stehen aktuell das Skeen 8.0 oder Slide 150 8.0

Fürs Skeen spricht meiner Meinung nach das geringe Gewicht, die (fast) durchgänge XT Ausstattung und die etwas höherwertige Gabel. Dafür allerdings mit dem geringeren Federweg und jenseits von S1 sicher wieder nur bedingt empfehlenswert. Laufräder hätte ich wegen Gewichtsempfehlung von DT Swiss von X1600  entweder auf DT 2000 oder auf Shimano WH-M788 XT in Verbindung mit Tubeless Reifen getauscht.

Fürs Slide sprechen das Plus an Federweg, die Reverb Stütze und der geringere Preis. Weniger gefallen mir die SLX/Deore Komponenten die man aber mit dem gesparten auch noch locker aufrüsten könnte. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wirklich was ich von den Sun Ringle Demon/Inferno halten soll da man darüber nicht wirklich viele Infos findet  Könnte man natürlich auch gleich noch gegen die bereits beim genannten Kandidaten tauschen. Preislich wirds dann zusammen geringfügig teurer als das Skeen.

Bremse würde ich in beiden Fällen auf eine neue Shimano XT umrüsten die ich noch übrig hab. Beim Skeen dann wohl 180/180 und beim Slide gleich 203/203.

Welches wäre eurer Meinung nach das geeignetere Bike? So wie ich das sehe wäre das Skeen das bessere Bike für Bergauf und auf der Strasse. Mit dem Slide muss ich hier sicher Abstriche machen habe aber dafür deutlich mehr Reserven im Gelände.

Oder sollte ich gar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und gerade in Anbetracht meines  "Kampfgewichts" über ein Swoop 8.0 mit 36er Talas und DT Swiss E2000 nachdenken und mir damit auch noch die Möglichkeit zum Freeride offen halten? Oder verfluch ich das spätestens wieder bei der Feierabendrunde?

Ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen. Über eure Meinungen, Empfehlungen und Tipps würde ich mich deshalb sehr freuen


----------



## Speedy1985 (31. März 2013)

Hallo Cemetery,

also eigentlich musst du auch das Slide 125 und das Slide 130 als 29er in Betracht ziehen. Beim 130er hängts halt auch von der Zeit ab, das wird wohl noch etwas dauern bis es bestellbar ist.

Vom Fahrprofil und der Größe bin ich ziemlich identisch mit dir. Im Moment fahr ich viel Waldwege und Schotterpisten, ich merke aber das mir technisches Gelände sehr Spaß macht und werde das in Zukunft vermutlich häufiger fahren. Im Moment ist das Slide 130er mein Favorit.

Die Entscheidung Skeen/Slide150 hängt wohl davon ab wie es sich bei dir Streckenmäßig entwickelt. Das Slide hat halt auch Reserven wenn es mal Richtung S3 gehen soll, das Skeen macht mMn auf Strecken bis S1 mehr Sinn. Es hängt aber natürlich auch davon ab was du willst. Wenn die Zeit immer eine Rolle spielt dann eher das Skeen, wenn der Weg das Ziel ist dann das Slide....

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (31. März 2013)

Das Slide 125 war ja vor kurzem zweimal im Angebot bei H&S. Für 1699 sicher ein absoluter Schnapper und eigentlich auch eine wirkliche Alternative. Wären da nicht die SRAM Komponenten. Auch wenn die X0 sicher nicht schlechter, wenn nicht sogar besser ist als die Shimano XT, da Scheiden sich ja die Geister... Aber ich bin einfach mehr der Shimano Typ (Glaubensfrage). Da ich aktuell gar kein Bike habe ist mir die Wartezeit zum Slide 130 dann doch etwas zu lange. Zumal ich auch einfach kein Fan von 29" bin (Glaubensfrage die zweite ). 

Beim Fahren spielt Zeit eigentlich keine Rolle. Der Weg ist das Ziel und wenn mal keiner da ist steht der Spaß im Vordergrund.


----------



## Speedy1985 (31. März 2013)

Dann würde ich mich fürs Slide entscheiden. Die 1,5kg Gewichtsunterschied würde ich da vernachlässigen, zumal du ja eh nicht der leichteste bist. Und das Fahrwerk kannst du im Zweifel ja problemlos auf sportlicher trimmen....


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. April 2013)

Würde auch das Slide nehmen. Das ist sicher die bessere Alternative wenns später mal Richtung S2 gehen soll. Ich selbst hab des Slide 150 9.0 und fahr damit auch S3 Trails. Theoretisch würde das Skeen auch für S2 reichen. Hängt halt von der Fahrtechnik ab. Aber das Slide hat halt mehr Reserven. Den Bremsentausch kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Ich hab die Formula na meinem 9.0 auch gegen Shimano XT Icetech mit 203er vorne und 180er hinten. Ich wiege fahrfertig auch fast 20 kg weniger.


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2013)

Meine Überlegungen gehen mittlerweile sogar in Richtung Slide 150 E1.  Nicht weil ich es im Gelände brauche aber ich bin mittlerweile der  Meinung dass es mit Blick in die Zukunft bei meinem Gewicht eventuell  mehr Sinn macht. Und wenn ich am 8.0 noch die verbliebenen SLX/Deore  Komponenten, Bremse, Laufräder, und Gabel tausche ist die Differenz  letztlich eigentlich gar nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## aquanaut96 (3. April 2013)

Das ist Quatsch. Das normale Slide reicht vollkommen. Ich fahr damit S3 Trails mit leichtem S4 Anteil. Fehlende Fahrtechnik lässt sich auch nicht durch mehr Federweg ersetzen. Kauf dir wenn dann schon eher das 9.0. Außerdem hat das E1 doch auch ne SRAM Schaltung, oder? Und mach dir keine gedanken über die Deore Kassette und die SLX Schalthebel. Die kann man gegen höherwertige Teile tauschen, wenn sie kaputt sind. Und die Gabel hält dich locker aus . Des ist alles kein Problem.


----------



## Robby2107 (4. April 2013)

Ich habe das Skeen und bin auch durchaus mal im Bereich S2 unterwegs. Es geht alles, wenn man halt das etwas tiefe Tretlager beachtet. 
Wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt wie vor ein paar Jahren die Federwege in den Bike-Klassen aufgeteilt wurden und was damals schon gefahren wurde, ist es meist ehern fahrtechnik- als federwegabhängig was Du (später) fährst.


----------



## fm7775 (7. Juni 2014)

habe beide, slide 140 aus 2012 und das Skeen 10. Mir gefällt das Skeen, weil es leichter ist und pfeilschnell durch den Wald huscht. Das Slide nehme ich für das gröbere, nicht weil es etwas mehr Federweg hat, sondern weil es dafür gebaut wurde.


----------

